# what bolt pattern and wheel size will fit 84 rabbit gti?



## charleslyman (Aug 17, 2006)

also does anyone have them for sale? please help


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: what bolt pattern and wheel size will fit 84 rabbit gti? (charleslyman)*

Corrado Sebrings (15x6.5 ET35) with 195/50-15 fit no problem.


_Modified by GTIspirit at 2:40 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## charleslyman (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: what bolt pattern and wheel size will fit 84 rabbit gti? (GTIspirit)*

thanks dude


----------



## Heisse Scheiss (May 6, 2006)

*Re: what bolt pattern and wheel size will fit 84 rabbit gti? (charleslyman)*

4X100 bolt pattern, anything from a 13" to a 17" wheel will fit.


----------

